

Show HN: A Medium + Soundcloud mash-up - mittermayr
http://mediumsounds.com/

======
juhq
Haha this is actually pretty neat! But you really have to fix keyboard
scrolling. Now it scrolls the page the frame is contained in, not the frame
itself.

------
jamesjamesm
This is like those Geocities websites with frames, one of which had a midi
player.

~~~
mittermayr
haha yeah :) I actually almost used frames because medium had a frame buster
(breaking out of the iframe). but I found another way to get it done.

------
mittermayr
I wanted to add music to my posts, to set up a better scene. A sample post
could look like this:

[http://t.co/OviHT3oswG](http://t.co/OviHT3oswG)

